# dispositivos digitales con salida de tres estados



## alexthecrown (Nov 28, 2005)

alguien tiene algunas definiciones de este tema plz pasenmelas....


----------



## Raflex (Dic 31, 2005)

El tercer estado significa que la salida tiene alta impedancia, es decir, practicamente la salida esta desconectada o flotada.


----------



## Jgreco (Jul 9, 2008)

Como dijo el colega Raflex estas compuertas tienen una entrada enable que cuando se activa desconecta la salida dejandola en alta impedancia, por lo que los estados de salida seran 1-0 ó z (alta imp.)


----------



## vdfe (Jul 17, 2008)

asi es el tercer estado la compuerta pasa a alta impedancia, pero los resultados varian de acuerdo al integrado, por ejemplo el 74ls245 que es un buffer triestado, cuando esta en su triestado, todas las salidas estan a 1.5, lo cual para varios circuitos resultaria un problema, ya que para los ttl esto representa un 1 logico, y no solo los ttl, en varias practicas cuando estaba programando fpga se producian errores, pues no sabia que hacer si tomar como 1 o como 0 lo cual tambien es problema,
pero depende de que quieras tener en la salida, para eso puedes utilizar inversoras comunes despues de los triestados o simple dejarlo conectado asi solo


----------



## Raflex (Jul 17, 2008)

vdfe dijo:
			
		

> asi es el tercer estado la compuerta pasa a alta impedancia, pero los resultados varian de acuerdo al integrado, por ejemplo el 74ls245 que es un buffer triestado, cuando esta en su triestado, todas las salidas estan a 1.5, lo cual para varios circuitos resultaria un problema, ya que para los ttl esto representa un 1 logico, y no solo los ttl, en varias practicas cuando estaba programando fpga se producian errores, pues no sabia que hacer si tomar como 1 o como 0 lo cual tambien es problema,
> pero depende de que quieras tener en la salida, para eso puedes utilizar inversoras comunes despues de los triestados o simple dejarlo conectado asi solo



Hola, no concuerdo contigo, el tercer estado (alta impedancia) no genera voltaje de salida, por eso es tercer estado, el equivalente de esto es como si desconectaras la salida, lo que sucede en tu caso mas bien creo que es el fpga, como no detecta un voltaje de entrada la logica puede detectar 1 o 0, el tercer estado es muy utilizado para conectar multiples dispositivos sobre un bus de datos, si los dispositivos que esten en tercer estado tuvieran una salida de voltaje por mas pequeña que sea esta interferira con los demas. Ademas, no tiene caso agregarle elementos extras como inversores, ya que para esto por programacion puedes decidir si es 1 o 0, he diseñado tarjetas de adquisicion de datos con 4 74ls245, todos conectados al mismo bus de datos, solo dejo uno trabajando y los otros 3 en tercer estado, luego cambio por otro y asi suscesivamente y nunca hay errores.

Saludos


----------



## vdfe (Jul 18, 2008)

hola a todos
y raflex, bueno talves no me di a entender sobre lo que queria decir, en lo que dices sobre las compuertas tercer estado estas en lo cierto, sobre la adquisicion de datos , yo los utilizo muy frecuentemente a los 245, y si tienees razon sirven para conectar sobre el mismo bus de datos, ya que tienen un pin que habilita o desabilita dicho integrado, simplemente reitero lo que queria decir es que cada fabricante conoce el tercer estado o mas bien lo pone a su parecer, no solo lo digo yo si que varios expertos, y la practica me a dado la razon, y sobre el comentario de la fpga, pues si tienes razon, la fpga es la culpable, eso fue hacec mucho tiempo, solo era como comentario extra,
en conclusion los triestados en su tercer estado no deverian tener ningun voltaje, pero en algunos integrados pueden tener algun voltaje en su salida, no todos


----------



## leaelectronico (Ago 5, 2008)

efectivamente alta impedancia , 1 ó 0 jej llegue tarde para ayudar pero que tengas suerte!


----------

